# Mk3 Golf 1.8T conversion - with added GT28RS build pics.



## minty (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi texers.
I've been floating around vortex for a while now seeing how you guys over the pond do things, but i thought it was about time i posted up my build thread.
The car started life as a VR6, with the addition of V9 Vortech charger and various other goodies, making for 292hp.
Pics of the car as it was.








































































Now i took the decision that i wanted something different, and that 1.8T power was the way that i was going to go, as this conversion is not very common at all over here.
So i bought a 1.8T lump and also the ATP GT28RS kit (mk4 fit) to get the project started.
































































I dropped the car and the engine off to a local tuner for the conversion to be started. We weren't expecting it to be an easy ride by any stretch of the imagination!
The hunt of bits continued!
SPEC Stage 2 Clutch








USRT 'Genesis' 415cc Injectors








Walbro 255 Fuel Pump








USRT Fuel Pressure Gauge








Underdrive pulleys








USRT Short Runner Intake Manifold.
















Also got hold of a large atmospheric Forge DV with interchangeable springs.








Vento lights and grill








Aeromotive adjustable fuel pressure regulator.








As i was busy buying bits the guys were cracking on with the conversion. In no time the VR was out and the trial fitting of the 1.8T was taking place.
That's when the issues accured! Due to the size of the turbo and manifold, the lump would not physically go in on the existing mounts as the turbo hit the bulkhead, remember this is a RHD car.
The solution was to move the engine, in a slightly forward position whilst raising the back of engine to gain the space we needed. New mounting brackets had to be made to achieve this.
The new gearbox mount bracket. Looks better now as it's powdercoated black!








In doing this, it enabled the engine to sit in it's final place.
















With using the new mounts it's allowed for more room at the bulkhead.
























The VR box was discarded and a 16v box used instead. It was rebuilt using a TDi gearset and fitted with a Peloquins diff, then finished off in black powdercoat.








Work then started on the intercooler, pipework and exhaust. I decided on a 3" system, single box side exit







I also decided to change the rims to 9x16 front and 10x16 rear Schmidt 3 piece Modernlines.









































































The wiring was then sorted. Running an Emerald ECU.
































































You'll also note from some of the pictures above, that all the brake lines have been moved round the back of the bulkhead as the original ones were about 2mm away from the turbo! New braided news used along with banjo fixings.
The exhaust was completed, the wiring done so we thought we'd fire her up!
Video of the car running below









Various pictures:
Front of the car with the intercooler and oil cooler in place. Oil cooler needs moving really for better airflow.








Oil cooler.








Boost pipes now powdercoated black.








Fuel lines and FPR.








Battery moved to the boot to make way for the Filter.
























DP wrapped.








The car is nearly there now, few little teething problems, but shouldn't be long now.
Few more pictures, apologies for the darkness!
































Once the car's up and rolling, the next job is to fit this.








Rear seats are coming out for that racer feel.
Let me know what you guys think.










_Modified by minty at 2:58 AM 3-9-2007_


----------



## NorthernGTI (Oct 26, 2005)

HOLY MOLY!!! Insane build up. I cant wait to see some numbers. How much did the whole thing cost from start to finish? Insane. I love your car


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Wow. That is the greatest 5minutes of scrolling I've had on here in a while.


----------



## Brandon12V (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: (McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McNeil* »_Wow. That is the greatest 5minutes of scrolling I've had on here in a while.

x20!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## minty (Sep 4, 2004)

Wow, thanks for the response guys, really appreciated.
Build costs are around £5000-£6000, or $10000 odd......so it's come at a price!


----------



## strictlydubs (Dec 12, 2005)

nice car


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McNeil* »_Wow. That is the greatest 5minutes of scrolling I've had on here in a while.

yeah good scroll


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_
yeah good scroll









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice work
cant wait to see dyno results


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

Looks like a great start..and very nice project








But if you are the one that painted the Eibach strut bar black...I'm coming across the pond to take away your beer








Seriously..keep us posted..Looking Brilliant so far


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

Excellent job man! I too enjoyed all the pics, kept getting better and better the further you scroll.
Got a question for ya. How makes the downpipe? And if your car wasn't RHD would you have been able to use the Vband adapter? How much clearance is there between the downpipe and the rear engine mount.
Oh and how do you like Emerald?


----------



## skaterhernandez4 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

sweet! I better see numbers crushing 292hp or this whole thing is a waste of time!


----------



## minty (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_Excellent job man! I too enjoyed all the pics, kept getting better and better the further you scroll.
Got a question for ya. How makes the downpipe? And if your car wasn't RHD would you have been able to use the Vband adapter? How much clearance is there between the downpipe and the rear engine mount.
Oh and how do you like Emerald?

It was the ATP DP that came with the kit, but being RHD we had to lose the V-band adapter in order to fit by the brake servo.
The rear engine is a newly fabricated one, so more than enough room.


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: (McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McNeil* »_Wow. That is the greatest 5minutes of scrolling I've had on here in a while.

exactly what i was thinking
love it


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (bdcoombs)*

File -> Save As... -> Web Page complete -> save in folder "Greatest posts ever"


----------



## minty (Sep 4, 2004)

Wow, thanks for the kind words guys, appreciate it. Makes the work worthwhile to hear positive comments


----------



## strictlydubs (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: (minty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *minty* »_It was the ATP DP that came with the kit, but being RHD we had to lose the V-band adapter in order to fit by the brake servo.
The rear engine is a newly fabricated one, so more than enough room.

Did clear the original one too tho


----------



## minty (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (strictlydubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *strictlydubs* »_
Did clear the original one too tho









Ta lads.








Strictly Dubs have converted the car


----------



## minty (Sep 4, 2004)

Bought some JE pistons and scat rods, so i'll start to build up another engine.


----------

